# Lurgan newspaper



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Was flicking through the Lurgan newspaper today in Northern Ireland for those who wonder where is Lurgan. Read an article about Egypt by one of the poster on this 
Forumn. Love the blog. Irish eyes !! Will Ikea open soon. Stay safe everyone. Heard about bomb.


----------

